# Historical Resources and Source Material



## Bear of Bad News

More than a few have commented on the number of stickied threads on the History forum. Considering that we're well into our second century of hockey, I happen to think that we're doing pretty well. Having said that, it is frustrating to have the first half-page of threads be stickies.

As a result, this "mega sticky" will compile all sticky-worthy threads so that they can easily be found.


----------



## Bear of Bad News

*Award & All-Star Voting (NHL, PCHA, WCHL, WHA):*

Annual voting results (1912-present) [not open for discussion]
Voting research & discussion thread

Retroactive NHL awards and actual All-Star Teams for the PCHA, WCHL/WHL, and WHA
All-star teams selected by NHL coaches (1926-27 to 1940-41 and 1945-46)
PCHA Research
*Other NHL resources:*

Official All-Time NHL Results
Hockey Summary Project (NHL boxscores)
Draft Rankings by NHL Central Scouting Bureau (1992-present)

*Historic players:*

Player Intangibles (Polls of NHL coaches and players)
Best Players according to their contemporaries
ATD Biographies

*Video footage and pictures:*

Historic video footage [not open for discussion]
Video research & discussion thread

Compilation of Video Documentaries
NHL 1917-2017: 100th Anniversary Official Documentary
Hockey Time Machine (Hockey-themed Zoom programs on YouTube)

Let's Watch... Historic Games (specific games + discussion)
Soviet Video Archives
Video Studies by Batis
Old Arena Images & Beginnings

*Reading material:*

History Of Hockey Book Feature (presented in association with the Society for International Hockey Research)
Hockey History Books
History of Hockey Bloggers
Newspaper Archive Finds
List of Accessible Newspapers
Google group discussions (going back to 1981)

*Statistic-based threads:*

Historic Goalie Data
"By The Numbers" collection
Hockey Outsider's research collection
Goalie stats: 1930-31, 1931-32, 1932-33, 1933-34, 1934-1935

*International and European Stats & Awards:*

International and European Award Voting [not open for discussion]
International and European voting and scoring (research & discussion thread)
Soviet best player full voting record

Goaltenders Internationally in 1964-1990 (stats and awards)
Hockey in Czechoslovakia and Europe from 1968 to 1990 (some awards and stats)
Scoring among Soviet and Czechoslovak players in major and minor international tournaments (65-89)
Soviet players points/goals/MVP top finishes

Soviet players stats vs CSSR players

Soviet players stats against NA professionals
Czechoslovak players against Canada, NHL, WHA
Hockeyarchives (French)
*International & European Reading Material:*

Early Europeans in North America
The Soviet Hockey Program
The Soviet School: Early articles by Tarasov & Co
Twenty years of Soviet Hockey: 1962 - 1982
European Elite vs Major Pro


----------



## Bear of Bad News

Also, the moderating team will do our best to keep this updated with the best and most helpful links. Please contact one of us with suggestions.


----------



## TheDevilMadeMe

*Origins and Development of Hockey*


Firsts in Hockey - Timeline
_Timeline of significant firsts in hockey history from both England and North America. _


Hockey invented in England... not Canada
_Debates the findings published by Patrick Houda/Carl Gidén/Jean-Patrice Martel ("On the Origin of Hockey", 2014)._


Goaltenders who started as skaters
_Goes from debating origins of the goaltender position over 1870s Montreal rules to origins of hockey._


Origin of Ice Hockey - Emmanuel Orlick 1943
_Covers research on the origin of hockey in Montreal presented by Orlick in the Montreal Gazette._


Mega-Thread: Timeline of Rules Changes
_Collects links to threads covering a variety of actual and proposed rule changes from the 19th century to the 1970s_


Pre-1930 American hockey timeline
_Timeline of mentions of stick-and-ball games on ice in the USA since 1786._


Origins of Hockey Cornucopia
_Early mentions and and illustrations of stick-and-ball games on ice in North America. _


Goalies before 1950 research thread
_Info dump dedicated to the significant goaltenders of early professional hockey. _


Pete Green - Top 10 Coach All Time?
_Research on Pete Green as a forgotten pioneer of hockey coaching. _


Evolution of the Power Play
_Traces "power play" back to the 1930s NHL tactic of pressure hockey/ganging attacks prior to the introduction of the center line._


----------



## Theokritos

*Early NHL – season by season ("Everything we know")*

1917-1918
1918-1919
1923 Playoffs

*Soviet League – season by season*

1965-1966

*International Hockey – season by season
*
International Hockey in 1971-1972


----------

